# Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?



## Andreas P. (12. Nov. 2008)

Schönen Guten Tag an das Teichbauforum, bin sehr begeistert von den umfassenden Informationen hier und habe schon einiges quergelesen.
Bei der Fülle von Beiträgen schwindet leider hi und da die Übersicht 
Nun bin ich einfach mal so frei und beginne mein Projekt vorzustellen:

Im Zuge der Neugestaltung des Gartens entstand der Wunsch nach einem Gartenteich, kein Schwimm- oder Koiteich, höchstens eine handvoll Fischchen.
Was die Planung angeht haben wir noch keine Vorstellung (konkret) von der Art des Besatzes und den möglichen Pflanzen.

Teichgröße (wir können nicht mehr rauskitzeln) laut Bild ca. 12m Länge und an der breitesten Stelle ca. 6m.
Wir haben im Allgäu bekanntlich harte Winter und möchten soweit als möglich in die Tiefe (ca 1,2 - 1,5m?!).
Wasserzulauf erfolgt über einen Quellstein (siehe Skizze).

Da ich schon die Anfängertipps durchgearbeitet habe, bschäftigt mich am meisten das Bodensubstrat. Wenn wir unser Teichprofil nicht steiler als 30 - 35° formen, können wir den gesamten Grund mit Sand/Lehm 2cm dick bedecken?
Bodenablauf ist nicht geplant (wider allen Tipps).

hier schon mal ein zusammengebasteltes Bild, das ich vom Dachfirst aus aufgenommen habe, Teichtiefe rechts wie erwähnt idealerweise 1,2 - 1,5m.

Ich denke an den Einsatz eines Skimmers  rechts oben im Bild (links Quellstein rechts Ablauf!?)

Ist die geplante Uferzone so akzeptabel?


----------



## sister_in_act (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas

sind sicher eine menge leute  hier mit viel mehr know how

trotzdem...
hast du viel laubeintrag weshalb du den skimmer vorgesehen hast?
falls ja überlege es dir nochmal mit dem bodenablauf.
habe letztes jahr meinen teich neugebaut und beides eingebaut.
der arbeitsaufwand steht in keinem verhältnis zum nutzen.
immer vorausgesetzt, du hast recht viel laubabwerfende büsche und bäume in der nähe.
liebe grüße
ulla


----------



## schrope (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas,

willst du nur eine Stufe einbauen? 

Falls ja kann ich dir nur davon abraten! Denn wenn du dann dort Pflanzen einsetzt, wuchern die dir in kürzester Zeit den gesamten Teich zu!!

Glaube mir, mein erster Teich hatte genau das Problem.

Ausserdem, ohne Stufen wird dir trotz einer Steigung von 30-35° das Substrat über Kurz oder Lang auf die tiefste Stelle absinken. (falls du Fische einzusetzen planst, gehts noch schneller!)

2cm Bodensubstrat? mind. 5cm, sonst finden deine Pflanzen zu wenig Halt, vor allem beim anpflanzen!

Bodenablauf: kann mich nur Ulla anschließen, bau einen ein. Auch wenn du ihn jetzt nicht brauchst, die Kosten dafür sind der Rede nicht wert!

Noch was, sind das Tuien auf der rechten Seite? Falls ja, gehe mind. 1Meter davon weg! Ich habe jetzt nach meinem Umbau, bei welchem ich ca. 30cm weiter weg das Ufer angesetzt habe als vorher, noch Probleme:
1. diese Dinger werfen irsinnig viel Kleinzeug in deinen Teich
2. wenn du so nah das Teichufer hast wirst du es beim erste Tuienschneiden verfluchen.

Sonst wird das sicher eine super Anlage, Platz hast du ja!

Vielleicht kannst du noch etwas bessere Aufnahmen machen.


----------



## Andreas P. (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo und Danke für die schnellen Beiträge.
Natürlich möchte ich noch Stufen einbauen (bei ca. 20 und 50 cm) die tiefste Stelle plane ich mit ca. 2m² wo der Teich die größte Breite hat.
Der Tip mit der Thujahecke ist logisch, vielen Dank werde ich berücksichtigen.

Das schon in den ersten Antworten zum BA geraten werden würde dachte ich mir, habe nur einen Heidenrespekt davor die Folie zu durchlöchern (Dichtigkeit!?).

Wie verhält es sich den mit einem Pflaumenbaum, dieser steht ebenfalls in Nachbarschaft (Abstand 2m) zum Teich).

Laub kommt einiges, möchte aber in diesem Bereich die Uferzone größer gestalten (auf dem Bild der rechte, obere Rand).

Grüße aus dem Allgäu,
Andreas


----------



## Andreas P. (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Ach ja, hier noch ein Bild das die Baustelle zeigt wie sie derzeit aussieht, gut zu erkennen der besagte Pflaumenbaum, ist dem mit Vleis denn beizukommen oder sollte ich mir hierüber wirklich auch noch Sorgen machen:beeten


----------



## Andreas P. (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

... gut zu erkennen der besagte Pflaumenbaum, ist dem mit Vleis denn beizukommen 

sorry, meinte natürlich Vlies, obwohl ich mit Fleiß auch einiges erreichen könnte, oder 

Bei mir schlägt der Buchstabendieb regelmäßig zu


----------



## Dodi (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas,

:willkommen hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!

Ein Bodenablauf leistet im Teich eine gute Arbeit, gerade im Fischteich, wo viel Kot anfällt. Auch abgesunkene Blätter können über den Bodenablauf entsorgt werden.
Wenn Du jedoch Substrat im Teich haben möchtest, müsstest Du den Bodenlauf höher anbringen, damit das Substrat nicht abgesaugt wird. 

Hier ein Fachbeitrag über den Bodenablauf.

Bitte dran denken, dass ein Bodenablauf nur bei Schwerkraftfiltern funktioniert.

P.S.: Wenn sich bei Deinen Beiträgen einmal der Fehler-:evil eingeschlichen hat, kannst Du diesen noch einige Zeit nach Erstellen des Beitrags korrigieren. Solange unten rechts noch "edit" steht, ist dies möglich. Brauchst also dann keinen neuen Beitrag erstellen.  

Grüße aus dem platten Norden ins schöne Allgäu!


----------



## Andreas P. (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Voll der Begeisterung über die schnelle Resonanz hier auch noch eine Skizze frisch vom Reissbrett: 
Foto 
Ich hoffe es ist zu erkennen wie ich mir die einzelnen Tiefenzonen vorstelle.
bis zu dem 50cm tiefen Bereich komme ich schätzungsweise mit der besagten 30 Böschung, von 50cm bis 1,2m kann ich ja steiler, oder!? 

Im Allgemeinen sind auf der Skizze auch schon die Abstände zur Hecke berücksichtigt, Danke nochmals für den Tip.
Insgesamt ist die Grundfläche kleiner geworden, dies verschafft mir aber Vorteile in der Gestaltung des Ufers und später natürlich auch bei der Gartenpflege.

Die 4000l Zisterne links ist schon Bestand des Hauses, wird aber für den Teich in Beschlag genommen 

Die Filtertechnik (so knapp wie möglich, hier muß ich allerdings noch etwas im Forum stöbern) würde Platzmäßig am Besten links oben Richtung Hecke passen 

Auch noch nicht ganz sicher bin ich mir bei der Folienabdeckung (so nenn ich das jetzt einfach mal), da mir seit einem Beitrag hier völlig klar ist dass ein Stein-/Kieshaufen als Ufergestaltung (Folienversteck) völlig unnatürlich wirkt, darum beisse ich mich gerade auf dem Sand-/Lehmgemisch fest, gibts hier Alternativen. Bei der Suche bin ich auf das Ausschlämmen mit Magerbeton gestossen, allerdings ist mir das etwas zu viel Kruste im Garten 

Mal sehen was ich die nächsten Tage noch so an Beiträgen hierzu finde.

Allen Lesern, Mitgliedern und Moderatoren eine Gute Zeit, ich geh jetzt schön brav ins Heiabett, Gute Nacht.


----------



## toco (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas,

Du hast schon viele hilfreiche Antworten erhalten.

Da ich meinen Teich auch mit Sand gefüllt habe und zu diesem Thema einiges recherchiert habe, hier meine Meinung, wobei ich nur Erfahrung im Zusammenhang mit Folienteichen habe:

Wenn Fischbesatz für den Teich geplant sein sollte, solltest Du auf Beimischung von Lehm verzichten (Wassertrübung!).

Ein Bodenablauf ist bei Sand sicher nicht zu empfehlen.

In meinem Teich, der Stufen und Schrägen hat, befindet sich flächendeckend (also auch auf den Schrägen) eine ca. 10 cm dicke Sandschicht. Die Gefahr, dass Sand, der sich unter Wasser befindet, durch Eigengewicht absackt, sehe ich nicht. Der mit der Wassersäule zunehmende Wasserdruck wirkt senkrecht auf die Sandoberfläche, und drückt den Sand auf die Teichfolie. Man muss allerdings vermeiden, stark gründelnde Fisch (z.B. Karpfen, Koi) einzusetzen. Außerdem sind "Wasserspaziergänge" in der Nähe der Schräge (z.B. zur Teichreinigung) nicht ratsam. Da muss man dann von außen arbeiten!

Anders ist die Situation im Uferbereich in Höhe der Wasseroberfläche und im Bereich darüber. Wenn der Sand hier auf Folie liegt, kann er sehr wohl auf der glatten Folie nach unten rutschen (Wellenschlag, Regeneinwirkung). Da man diesen Bereich aber sowieso mit Ufermatte vor UV-Stahlung schützen soll, kann die Ufermatte auch dazu genutzt werden, den Reibwert für den Sand im Uferbereich zu erhöhen. Wenn der Uferbereich später bewachsen ist, geben Wurzeln noch zusätzlichen Halt. Ganz vorsichtige Leute schlemmen die Ufermatte nur dünn mit Sand ein. Das sieht dann m.E. immer noch besser aus, als eine "nackte" Ufermatte oder (noch schlimmer) Folie. (Bei Verwendung einer Ufermatte musst Du darauf achten, dass sie unverrottbar ist wie z.B. die Ufermatte von Naturagart).

Und unabhängig von der Sandfüllung: Beim Folienteich die Kapillarsperre nicht vergessen!

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## sister_in_act (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas

ich nochmal  
mein teich 1 ist ebenfalls an der tiefsten stelle 2 m tief. dort habe ich mit leichtem gefälle den BA eingebaut ( einbauen lassen vom GöGa ( Göttergatten)
dann mittels schwerkraft in einen versenkten IBC , in den auch der skimmer mündet. dort ist meine einzige pumpe, die  zum sieb-und patronenfilter , dann zum kleinen biotop und per minibachlauf zu teich 1 führt.
die filter deshalb, weil ich kois habe.
im teich 1 habe ich in einer ecke einen absatz unter der folie gebaut, die als gründelstufe für die fische ist. dort ist feiner kies, kiesel in verschiedenen größen und __ wasserpest eingesetzt.
außerdem habe ich noch 2 große speisbütten versenkt,-einmal mit teichrose und eine mit __ schwertlilie. auch da ist nur kies und ein paar größere kiesel drin aufgefüllt.
hier ein pic von der teilbefüllung  letztes jahr
 

was die pflanzen um den teich angeht... 
direkt an teich 1 stehen 2 schlitzahorn, 2 m daneben ein quittenbaum, an der terrasse ,-also unmittelbar an beiden teichen eine Glyzinie , am biotop--also unmittelbar daran, steht eine krüppelakazie,-diverse apfelbäume, 30 m hainbuchenhecke etc etc 
ich würde wahnsinig werden ohne bodenablauf und skimmer  
hier mal ein blick auf ein teil der genannten *laubabwerfer* 
 
also nur mut 
du schaffst das locker und hier sind ne menge beiträge, wie man was genau macht. und wenn fragen auftauchen--hier sind massig leute, die dir gern weiterhelfen.
ohne hilfe von hier hätte ich noch älter ausgesehn als ich ohnehin schon bin  
gruß vom kalten hunsrück

ulla


----------



## Vespabesitzer (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*



			
				schrope schrieb:
			
		

> willst du nur eine Stufe einbauen?
> 
> Falls ja kann ich dir nur davon abraten! Denn wenn du dann dort Pflanzen einsetzt, wuchern die dir in kürzester Zeit den gesamten Teich zu!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Andreas,..

schonmal eine schöne Skizze,.. bau bloss STUFEN ein!! soll ja ein Naturteich und kein Koi-Becken werden..

wenn man die Folie richtig abdeckt (Ufermatte) dann rutscht da auch nix,..

du hast eine ähnliche Form wie mein Teich,...

das wird schon prima aussehen,.. (ab 80cm Tiefe) kommen eh keine Pflanzen mehr..  ich habe auch an der tiefsten Stelle 1,40m 
mfG.


----------



## sister_in_act (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*



> das wird schon prima aussehen,.. (ab 80cm Tiefe) kommen eh keine Pflanzen mehr.. ich habe auch an der tiefsten Stelle 1,40m
> mfG.



das stimmt so nicht.

meine __ teichrosen und  die __ schwertlilie sitzen beide ca 1 meter tief.


habe übrigens auch 2 stufen im teich.

gruß ulla


----------



## toco (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> .. meine __ teichrosen und  die __ schwertlilie sitzen beide ca 1 meter tief...



@Ulla
Teichrosen in 1m Tiefe ist ja normal. Aber eine Schwertlilie? Was ist das denn für eine Monsterpflanze? Die muss sich in Deinem Teich aber wirklich wohl fühlen! 

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## Redlisch (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo,


			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> (ab 80cm Tiefe) kommen eh keine Pflanzen mehr..  ich habe auch an der tiefsten Stelle 1,40m
> mfG.



__ Tausendblatt und __ Wasserpest sind in diesem Jahr bei mir von 2m Tiefe bis an die Oberfläche gewachsen. Also ist nix mit ab 80cm Tiefe wachsen keine Pflanzen mehr  

Axel


----------



## sister_in_act (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

@ toco

bild vom mai
 


  gruß ulla


----------



## Annett (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas,

Du hast hier schon viele gute Ratschläge bekommen.  
Deshalb möchte ich nur ein paar kleine Brainstorming-Brocken einwerfen. 

-Man kann einen Bodenablauf auch weiter oben durch die Folie gehen lassen (natürlich unterhalb Wasserspiegel) und die Rohre dann innerhalb des Teiches, mit Matten umwickelt verlegen. Nach kurzer Zeit werden sie kam noch auszumachen sein. So kommt man im Falle von Undichtigkeiten seitlich immer noch heran, ohne den ganzen Teich abzureißen. 

-Wenn Du Dich auf ein paar Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen oder __ Stichlinge beschränkst, sollte ein gepumpter Filter für das bisschen Schmutz locker reichen. Probleme sehe ich da eher im Laubeintrag. 
Ein gutes, dichtes Netz könnte da äußerst nützlich werden und so den Teich selbst entlaßten. 

-Wenn Du Zonen planst, dann mach bitte auch mal eine Skizze vom Profilquerschnitt. Außerdem sollte man z.B. schon groß im Kopf haben, wo die Unterwasserpflanzen und die Seerosen hinkommen.
Wenn man dann sogar schon die Sorten weiß, kann man richtig passend anlegen. 
-Ist der Platz für den Teich begrenzt, kommt man um Stufe m.M.n. nicht herum.

-Die Randgestaltung in Anlehnung an Naturagart sieht bei mir so aus: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/68
Natürlich ist das Ganze außen herum noch nicht ganz fertig und wir sind gespannt, wie der Teich(rand) den ersten Winter übersteht.  


@Ulla
__ Schwertlilien auf 1m Tiefe sind eher die Ausnahme und sprechen für eine nicht gerade niedrige Nährstoffkonzentration. 
So tief wirst Du kaum neue Pflanzen in einem neuen Teich ansiedeln können.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> das stimmt so nicht.
> meine __ teichrosen und  die __ schwertlilie sitzen beide ca 1 meter tief.



    ja klar, Seerosen ist schon klar,.. habe ich aber nicht weiter als "Pflanzenzone" betrachtet, die kann man ja auch bei 1m
oder tiefer "überall" in einen Korb setzen.

Ich persönlich finde die 30, 50 und etwas 80 als interessantes Stufen... (gerade bei der Bauplanung)

mfg.
PS: bei Naturagart werden im Katalog auch immer die Tiefenzone angegeben, wo die Pflanzen sitzen sollten, gute Kaufhilfe
(es gibt natürlich auch noch zich andere Händler)...


----------



## Eugen (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas,

mein Vorschlag :
Mach deine Uferzone (Sumpfzone) mind doppelt so breit,wie du sie eingezeichnet hast. Gerade das Stück an der Hecke sollte breiter werden,sonst mußt du zur Pflege immer in das "tiefe" Wasser.
Und das ist nicht immer angenehm.
(Ich weiß, wovon ich rede  )
Ansonsten gefällt mir dein Plan recht gut.

Warum alle immer gleich nach Skimmer,Bodenablauf oder Filter rufen, wird sich mir nie erschließen.  
Wenn man einen "naturnahen" Teich bauen will, sollte man sich mal Naturteiche ansehen.
Die Natur kommt stets ohne Technik zurecht.
(meine naturnahen Teiche übrigens auch   )


----------



## Eugen (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Noch was :



			
				Andreas P. schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> beschäftigt mich am meisten das Bodensubstrat. Wenn wir unser Teichprofil nicht steiler als 30 - 35° formen, können wir den gesamten Grund mit Sand/Lehm 2cm dick bedecken?
> Bodenablauf ist nicht geplant (wider allen Tipps).



Die tiefe Zone kannst du so bedecken, die Schrägen würde ich mit Sand/Kiesgemisch zuschütten, so ergibt sich automatisch eine Schräge,bei der das Substrat nicht abrutscht. Wobei 30° ok. sind.
Pflanzzonen mit mind 15 cm Substrat bedecken,d.h. beim Rohbau mußt du eine entsprechende Tiefe einkalkulieren (geplanter Wasserstand + 15 cm )


----------



## Andreas P. (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Vielen, vielen  Dank schon einmal für die tollen Beiträge!!!
Werde die Tage mal eine genauere Skizze zeichnen und mich nochmal melden, bin jetzt aber erst mal 2 Tage auf einer Schulung.
Bis Montag, 
  Daaaaanke  
Gruß aus dem Allgäu, Andreas


----------



## toco (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

@Eugen


			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Warum alle immer gleich nach Skimmer,Bodenablauf oder Filter rufen, wird sich mir nie erschließen.


Mir auch nicht, aber ich bin eben auch Naturteichfan!




			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man einen "naturnahen" Teich bauen will, sollte man sich mal Naturteiche ansehen.
> Die Natur kommt stets ohne Technik zurecht.
> ...


Genau das ist ja der Punkt - heute sind Koi- unf Schwimmteiche angesagt, und da ist dieser Aufwand schon angebracht!

Wer aber "nur" einen Naturteich bauen will, sollte sich in Geschäften keine aufwendige Teichtechnik aufschwatzen lassen und sei es nur, um die bei stärkeren Pumpen nicht unerheblichen Energiekosten zu sparen, von den Anschaffungskosten gar nicht zu reden!

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## sister_in_act (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*



> @Ulla
> __ Schwertlilien auf 1m Tiefe sind eher die Ausnahme und sprechen für eine nicht gerade niedrige Nährstoffkonzentration.



Annett, das Bild ist vom Mai, bevor ich Sieb- und Patronenfilter in Betrieb hatte.Ob die Schwertlilien nächstes Jahr noch so üppig werden wird man sehen. Die Wasserwerte sind jedenfalls alle  topp.
Übrigens ist die __ Schwertlilie schon uralt und wird jedes zweite Jahr fast halbiert. 
@ Eugen
Andreas hat von sich aus vom Einbau eines Skimmers gesprochen,-wohl wegen des zu erwartenden Laubeinfalls.
Ist das nämlich in reichlichem Maße der Fall steht er jedes Jahr mit Kescher am Teich und entfernt Schlamm und Modder .
Selbst in der freien Natur verlanden Teiche, wenn der Laubeintrag zu groß wird. Habe ein gutes Beispiel in der Nähe vor Augen...
Die Gegebenheiten sind sehr individuell und  daher kann sich jeder aus den Ideen und Vorschlägen das für sich passendste heraussuchen, denke ich.

Gruß Ulla


----------



## toco (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

@Ulla



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Andreas hat von sich aus vom Einbau eines Skimmers gesprochen,-wohl wegen des zu erwartenden Laubeinfalls.
> Ist das nämlich in reichlichem Maße der Fall steht er jedes Jahr mit Kescher am Teich und entfernt Schlamm und Modder .
> Selbst in der freien Natur verlanden Teiche, wenn der Laubeintrag zu groß wird. Habe ein gutes Beispiel in der Nähe vor Augen...
> Die Gegebenheiten sind sehr individuell und  daher kann sich jeder aus den Ideen und Vorschlägen das für sich passendste heraussuchen, denke ich.



Entschuldige, aber ich mische mich mal in Deine Diskussion mit Eugen ein:

Unbestreitbar ist, dass die Gegebenheiten je nach Lage eines Teichs unterschiedlich sind. Dass sich Laubeintrag grundsätzlich nur durch Hightech bekämpfen lässt, möchte ich aber bezweifeln. 

Wenn man schon nicht die Möglichkeit hat, den Laubeinfall durch besser geeignete Umpflanzung des Teichs zu minimieren, kann man das bei vielen Teichen auch mit Netzabdeckungen erreichen - Saatschutznetze sind da sehr zu empfehlen. Klar, die Einsetzbarkeit dieses Verfahrens hängt natürlich von der Teichfläche ab, aber ich behaupte in vielen Fällen geht das, wobei ich mich an den Flächenangaben hier im Forum orientiere.

Ich habe das selbst bei einem Teich, der im Herbst sehr stark dem Laubfall ausgesetzt war, 10 Jahre lang praktiziert:

Saatschutznetze wurden über selbst gebaute Holzgestelle gelegt, gespannt und mit Steinen beschwert. Der Blattfall dauerte jedes Jahr ca. 6 Wochen. In dieser Zeit rieselten die Blätter am Netz herunter zum Teichrand und konnten dort eingesammelt werden.

Vor kurzem musste ich den Teich leider ausleeren (Grundstücksverkauf - der Käufer wollte keinen Teich). Von der angeblich in solchen Fällen immer auftretenden kontinuierlichen Verlandung konnte ich nichts feststellen und das ohne Hochleistungsfiltersystem! 

Außerdem ist es sowieso vorzuziehen, das Laub gar nicht erst ins Wasser gelangen zu lassen(, wenn es die individuellen Gegebenheiten erlauben  ). 

Der Vergleich mit Gewässern, um die sich keiner kümmert, hinkt meiner Meinung nach! 

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## sister_in_act (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

hallo hartmut



> Entschuldige, aber ich mische mich mal in Deine Diskussion mit Eugen ein:


 ich will garnicht diskutieren  

ich tippsele nur MEINE erfahrungen hier ein.
vor meinem jetzigen teich hatte ich ein biotop,-wunderschön mit vielen kieseln am rand und im wasser, pflanzen aller art im und um den teich.
ich jedenfalls habe trotz netz immer eine unsägliche sauerei im teich gehabt. weil ich eben durch die sehr natürliche gestaltung des teiches garnicht mit dem kescher die feinen blättchen und blattstängchen , die beim abfallen der blätter der glyzinie durch jedes netz fallen, aus dem teich bekam.unter und um die kiesel und pflanzen im teich sammelte sich schmodder  und demzufolge eine veralgung in starkem maße und ich mußte jedes frühjahr großputz halten.was heißt: 2/ 3 wasser raus, den schmodder per hand entfernen und das gereinigte wasser wieder zurück.
wenn du das unter * kümmern* verstehst kann ich gut heute darauf verzichten 
vielleicht funktioniert es bei anderen, vielleicht ist die art des laubes auch ausschlaggebend,vielleicht hatte ich das laubschutznetz falsch gewählt...keine ahnung.jedenfalls bei mir funktionierte es nicht.

aber wie ich schon sagte: jeder kann nur seine eigenen erfahrungen bei den eigenen gegebenheiten  hier einstellen. 
andere user können sich dann das für sie passendste modell zusammenstellen.

im übrigen: ich habe nicht viel hightech
eine einzige pumpe, ba , skimmer, ein selbstgebauter sieb- und einen patronenfilter--fertig.
und das kleine biotop nicht zu vergessen, ohne jeglichen schnickschnack*,-dafür täglich  keschern was  akazie und *freunde*  abwerfen und der wind einträgt,-auch vom lieben nachbarn 
und nein, ich bringe kein netz mehr auf,-denn erstens s.o. null effekt, zweitens baden die vögel gern im teich,-auch im winter.
aber jeder wie er mag 

gruß ulla


----------



## toco (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> ... zweitens baden die vögel gern im teich,-auch im winter...


Hallo Ulla,

da habe ich mich wohl nicht klar ausgedrückt - nach Abschluss des starken Blattfalls und Beseitigung der Blätter (also nach ca. 6 Wochen) wurde das Netz natürlich wieder entfernt.

Für die Vögel in meinen Garten waren in diesen 6 Wochen immer Alternativen zu Baden und Trinken vorhanden.  

Ein besseres Argument gegen Laubschutznetze im Winter ist vor allem Schneelast! Durch sie wird die Konstruktion und das Netz stark belastet, da auch der Schnee vom Netz aufgefangen wird. In meiner Region (Grenzbereich Niedersachsen / NRW) ist Schneefall wenn überhaupt hauptsächlich in den Monaten Januar bis März zu erwarten, und da war das Netz längst wieder entfernt.

Diese Methode ist somit nicht für Regionen geeignet, in denen sich Eintrag von Herbstlaub und erster (starker) Schneefall regelmäßig überschneiden..  

Vielleicht ist das tatsächlich ein K.O.-Kriterium für eine Verwendung von Laubschutznetzen bei einem Teich im Allgäu. 

Gruß
Hartmut

P.S. Wieso willst Du nicht diskutieren, wir sind hier doch im "Diskussionsbereich" des Forums!


----------



## sister_in_act (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*



> P.S. Wieso willst Du nicht diskutieren, wir sind hier doch im "Diskussionsbereich" des Forums



ich denke da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren.
jeder hat so seine erfahrungen und die haben nicht für alle und jeden teich gültigkeit.
ich kann gut deine und andere meinungen und erfahrungen akzeptieren , die jeweils am eigenen teich oder auch als langjähriger teich-und fischbesitzer gemacht wurden.
wenn ich andere erfahrungen gemacht habe bei meinem teich bringe ich sie ein, beharre aber nicht darauf, daß sie für andere gültigkeit haben müssen 
so einfach sehe ich das.
man kann ein halbes glas wasser immer von verschiedenen seiten betrachten und man kann tagelang darüber diskutieren, ob es nun halb voll oder halb leer ist. ich sehe da keinen wirklichen sinn drin 

gruß ulla,
die mal eben sorry an die mods sagt, weil das nicht wirklich themenbezogen ist..


----------



## Andreas P. (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo an das Teichbauforum!

Habe heute das "Startpaket Teichplanung" von Naturagart bekommen (als Ergänzung zu euren Tipps   ).

Nächste Skizze vom Teichplan folgt in Kürze  .

Liebe Grüße, Andreas


----------



## Andreas P. (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

*Erst spielten sie am Teich ein Weilchen,
dann spielten sie an weichen Teilchen*


----------



## Andreas P. (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Soo! Jetzt aber.
Hier eine neue Skizze meines Teichvorhabens.
Viele werden wohl auf den ersten Blick erkennen, dass ich Unterlagen von Naturagart durchgearbeitet habe  

Mir leuchtet das System mit dem Filterteich schon ein, daher auch die Anpassung der Planung.

Der Bodenablauf ist mir nach wie vor unheimlich, daher gefällt mir auch das Saug-/Druck System sehr gut, da ich die Folie nicht durchstossen muss.

Was haltet ihr von dieser etwas detailierteren Skizze.
Pumpe wäre ausserhalb des Teichs (oben rechts) ein zusätzlicher Filter ist im Bereich der Quelle.

Gibt es zu den Befestigungsschienen von NG Alternativen, man sieht dass ich in meinem Fall an einem runden Graniteinzeiler anschliessen muß (unten am Sitzplatz?

 

(Habe auch die Sichtachsen etwas raffinierter gestaltet, ich hoffe ich komm mit Folienverlegen klar? Durch die doch relativ großzügigen Uferzonen behalte ich ja eine gleichmäßige Grundfläche.

Gruß aus dem Allgäu, Andreas


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas,..

(du kannst aber schön zeichnen  ) .. man kann aber den Massstab nicht ganz erkennen. 

Daher die erste Frage zum Filterteich,.. (PS: hast du da auch die Unterlegen zu bestellt?).
Denn die Angaben von Tiefe und Länge passen nicht ganz. (welchen Durchmesser hast du geplant,.. es geht um die Beruhigungszone/Länge).
Die Zielsaugtechnik habe ich auch ganz ähnlich aufgebaut (guck mal in meiner Fussnote von meinem "Umbau").
Ganz so versteckt, würde ich Sie nicht einplanen, mass muss doch abundzu mal da ran.

hmm.. Allgäu = KALT im Winter !!   
Willst du wirklich nur bis -1m ??
Und meinst du, du kriegst die externe Pumpe "frostfrei" und auch die Leitungen dort hin und zurück?

Ich (mit meinem relativ kleinem Teich) bin da lieber auf Nr. Sicher gegangen und habe die Pumpe IM Teich,.. (aktuell habe ich 2,7°C im Wasser und sie pumpt noch lustig). Und die bleibt im Winter da auch drinn.

Ansonsten "Pflanzentechnich" attraktiv angelegt,.. die linke "Beule" von der Sitzfläche ausgesegen, würde ich etwas kleiner ausfallen lassen
damit man den Quellstein noch besser sieht.
(klar, kleine Buchten dahinter sind trotzdem recht reizvoll)

Soviel als erstes von mir..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Andreas P. (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

JaJa das Zeichnen und Malen gehört bei mir halt zum aktiven Denkprozess.
Maßstab liegt tatsächlich nicht bei aber die ungefähren Größen habe ich Anfangs ja schon mal angegeben. Der Teich dürfte eine max. Länge von ca. 12m erreichen (ist schwer zu sagen da Baustelle schon zugeschneit. )

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Filterteich, da fällt es mir auch gleich wie Schuppen von den Augen: der Filterteich braucht ja eine gewisse Länge um das Sediment abzulagern (3-4m wenn ich mich recht erinnere?). Habe ich bei der Skizze glatt vergessen! 
mit der Pumpe und der Teichtiefe könntest auch recht behalten, werde ich ebenfalls nochmal überdenken (beziehungsweise übermalen), die Größe des Gartens gibt halt leider nicht her,worauf man nach Durcharbeit von all den Informationen Lust hätte.

Melde mich wieder, bis dann


----------



## Andreas P. (27. März 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo,
nach dem harten Winter im Allgäu, der immer noch anhält (derzeit 1m Schnee ) beginne ich nun doch langsam wieder an der Planung weiter zu arbeiten.
Habe mein Projekt auch gerade bei NG zur Ansicht, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt, bin gespannt.
Die Unterlagen von NG sind und waren durchaus hilfreich.
Sollten weitere Fragen aufkommen bin ich so frei hier zu posten.
Bis bald.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andreas P. (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Soooo.
Erstmal wünsche ich euch allen einen schönen (Frühlings-)Tag, endlich auch bei uns einmal kein Mützen- und lange Unterhosenwetter.

Hab meine Pläne von NG erhalten, dennoch möchte ich euch noch meinen persönlichen Plan vorlegen, die Konzepte sind übrigens sehr ähnlich.

Habe 3 Skizzen angefertigt und hoffe man kann schon etwas mehr erkennen.

1. Teichplan von oben:

 

und hier der Schnitt quer (A-A):

 

und dann noch der Länge nach:

 

Mal sehen was ihr dazu sagt.

Beim "Sandstrand bin ich nicht sicher ob 10cm Höhe ausreichen um keinen Docht zu schaffen!?

Zur Strasse hin brauche ich noch einen Sichtschutz, unbedingt winterhart.
Was käme da in Frage? Ist Chinaschilf oder ähnliches hierfür geeignet?
Winterhart bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang dass der Sichtschutz einfach auch in unseren harten Wintern gegeben sein sollte/muss. Höhe ca. 2m.

So nun bin ich auf die Antworten und Tipps gespannt.
Liebe Grüße aus dem Allgäu, Andreas


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo,..

sieht soweit doch ganz gut aus,..

was etwas "komisch" wirkt ist der Folienabschluss am Rand,

da wo Granit ist, kann man ja die Leisten von NG nehmen und die Folie auch mit Ufermatte retuschieren,..

wie hast du dir das aber gedacht, an der Stelle wo es aussieht, als ob es beim Rasen endet.
(beim zweiten Bild recht oben)

mfG. Micha


----------



## Andreas P. (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Möchte zur Terasse und Wiese eine (ähnliche) Lösung wie diese hier anstreben:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5686

Bei dem Anschluss an den Granit ist eben die Frage ob 10cm Höhe ausreichen (Folienende bis Granit Oberkante)?


----------



## Andreas P. (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Allerseits,

hier eine kurze Meldung vom aktuellen Stand:
Bagger rückt übermorgen an (sofern es nicht übermäßig regnet  ).

Teichprofil und Entwurf stehen soweit, wie bereits vorgestellt.

Ich habe auf der Baustelle vorab mit einem Gartenschlauch die Umrisse ausgelegt:

 

 

und danach mit Farbspray nachskizziert:

 

und dann schon mal ein Probeprofil gegraben, für den Baggerfahrer
(das habe ich an zwei Stellen mehr oder weniger erfolgreich versucht  ):

 

letztlich hier nochmal der Entwurf mit den Stufen, farbig abgehoben:

 

Bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen wie das mit dem Baggerfahrer funktioniert, ich habe selbst schon viele Stunden auf Minibaggern verbracht, hierfür hole ich mir aber einen Profi (so hoffe ich).

Melde mich wieder, bis dann!!

Gruß aus dem Allgäu,

Andreas


----------



## Annett (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas,

Da drück ich mal die Daumen für gutes Wetter + Gelingen. 

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist:
Auf einigen Bildern sieht man, dass Ihr zur Straße hin keinen Zaun habt... soll das so bleiben? 
Wenn einer in den Teich fällt (egal ob spielendes Kind oder Betrunkener) und sich was schwerwiegendes "tut", ist der Grundstückseigentümer als Verursacher in der Haftung. :?


----------



## Andreas P. (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Annett,

Richtig!

Aber: Die Palisade ist zur Straße 40cm höher und es kommt noch reichlich Bepflanzung in´s Beet (Sichtschutz/Hecke), daher ist davon auszugehen, dass dort niemand durchstolpert! 

Aber Danke dennoch, gut zu Wissen, dass genau hingesehen wird, hier im Forum.

Danke bis bald,

Andreas


----------



## Andreas P. (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Forum,

kann mir jemand sagen ob es einen Wert hat noch einen Filter zum NG System anzukoppeln?
Der zukünftige Teichbesitzer hat nämlich so was hier in Besitz.

Kann der nach der Pumpe des Filtergrabens und vor den Quellstein platziert werden?

Wie kann ich einen Bypass realisieren um den Kreislauf Quellstein, Filter und Filterteich zu trennen?

Danke für Tipps  und bis bald,

Andreas


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Apr. 2009)

*Re: AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*



Andreas P. schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen ob es einen Wert hat noch einen Filter zum NG System anzukoppeln?



Meiner Meinung nach schon,.. mein Teich ala NG ist aber auch erst 1 Jahr jung.

Ich habe alle Pflanzen nach NG Empfehlung gesetzt und auch den Filtergraben entsprechend bestückt,..


Aber gerade hier im Filtergraben sind die Unterwasserpflanzen teilweise noch total "unterentwickelt",..
es gucken teilweise gerade mal 2-3cm vom Neuling raus,..

Ich hätte vorher auch nicht geglaubt, wass im Frühlich schon jetzt an Pollen, Blüten und Blättern reingeworfen kommt.
Der Skimmer ist für mich derzeit das allerwichtigste.

Ich habe mir für meine knappen 15.000 Liter den Oase Screenmatic 18 gekauft und bereue es bisher auch noch kein Stück.
Bei dem oben angeführten "Druck"Filter brauchst du logischerweise ordentlich "Druck" und ich persönlich finde es besser,
wenn Schwebestoffe "Drucklos" ausgetragen werden..

mfG.
PS:  nicht vergessen, später die Wassermengen (Filtergraben getrennt vom Teich) mit Wasseruhr auszulitern, dann ist alles andere
mit Pumpen und Zusatzfilter / Futter viel einfacher,..


----------



## Andreas P. (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Re: AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> PS:  nicht vergessen, später die Wassermengen (Filtergraben getrennt vom Teich) mit Wasseruhr auszulitern, dann ist alles andere
> mit Pumpen und Zusatzfilter / Futter viel einfacher,..



Hallo Vespabesitzer, bitte erklär mir das genauer, was bedeutet "auslitern"?

Noch eine Frage: Kann die Standardpumpe von NG (120W, 180l/min) den Druckfilter mitversorgen oder macht es Sinn den Filter mit einer eigenen Pumpe komplett selbst zu versorgen?

Danke Andreas


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas,..

auslitern heisst im eigentlichem Sinne,.. z.B. einen 20Liter-Eimer hinter einer Pumpe zu füllen und dabei die Zeit zu "stoppen",..
dann weiss man, (Dreisatz;-) wieviel Liter die Pumpe wirklich / pro Minute bringt,..

in deinem Fall, meinte ich aber eine (ca. 20Euro teure Wasseruhr aus dem Baumarkt beim Befüllen, dazwischen zu bauen),
oder wenn kein anderer Verbraucher zwischendurch läuft,.. auf die Hauptwasseruhr im Haus zu gucken,..

-> Kauf dir bitte nicht diesen Druckfilter,.. rechne auch mal aus, was 120Watt auf Dauer kosten,.. (Druckfilter   )

nimm z.B. lieber einen Kastenfilter,... (gibts auch bei NG für ca. 250Euro=
mfG.


----------



## Andreas P. (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Vespabesitzer,

Danke für die Erklärung, habe es verstanden.

Der Druckfilter steht leider schon da (den habe ich nicht gekauft sondern der angehende Teichbesitzer) 

Da dieses "Ding" mit einer UV-Lampe ausgestattet ist, ist es mir eh unsympatisch. Ich halte berufsbedingt schon mal überhaupt nix von der UV-Bestrahlung von Wasser.

Des Menschen Wille ist bekanntlich auch sein Königreich und daher ist eben die Überlegung ob ich den Filter wenigsten so einbaue, daß er in Intervallen zugeschaltet werden könnte, dann wäre das Ding wenigstens nicht ganz umsonst?!

Mit Grüßen aus dem Allgäu,

Andreas


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*



Andreas P. schrieb:


> Der Druckfilter steht leider schon da (den habe ich nicht gekauft sondern der angehende Teichbesitzer)
> Andreas



Hallo Andreas,.. nur mal am Rande interessehalber nachgefragt  ist das garnicht dein Teich ??
Baust du nur für einen Bekannten was um?? 

Oder musst du ihn dir nachmehr mit dem Hausbesitzer teilen ?? 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Andreas P. (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Vespabesitzer.

Tatsächlich ist das nicht mein Teich, ich wurde ursprünglich gebeten das Projekt zusammen mit dem Hausherrn durchzuführen, allerdings ist dieser geschäftlich derzeit mehr im Ausland und hat kurzerhand die Bauleitung völlig an mich übergeben (Was mich sehr ehrt, denn dies zeugt von großem Vertrauen.)

Anfangs wollte mein, in diesem Falle Auftraggeber (und Pate meines ältesten Sohnes), den Teich von einem _"Teichbauprofi"_ aus der Region umsetzen lassen, allerdings hat uns die Qualität nicht überzeugt (Kieswüsten).

Nun bin ich halt "Bauleiter".
Ich find´s Klasse , denn ich liebe neue Aufgaben.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andreas P. (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Zusammen,

nach einigen Tagen mit eher bescheidenem Wetter haben wir es vor drei Tagen gewagt und der Bagger hat gearbeitet, hat eigentlich ganz gut geklappt und alles ist schön nach Vorgabe ausgekoffert.

 

 

Der Boden ist eher katastrof(ph)al, durch und durch mit scharfkantigem Gestein gespickt.  Daher habe ich nochmal eine Schicht Mineralkies (Planiekies) auf die Stufen aufgebracht, an den Steilhängen werde ich mit Magerbeton arbeiten.


Hier eine Aufnahme über die spätere Tiefwasserzone, wir sind im unteren Bereich zeimlich steil, aber ich wollte diese Tiefe (ca.: 150cm), mehr wäre schön gewesen aber nicht mehr sinnvoll.

 

Nachfolgend der Filtergraben, schon nachmodelliert. Gut zu sehen die spätere Dammdurchführung, die werde ich nochmal nacharbeiten, am vorderen Ende eine Grube für externen Filterschacht und einen Druckfilter, der zwar nicht nötig aber schon vorhanden (Werde ich betonieren und einen Sitzplatz draufbauen.):

 

 

Wir erwarten die Tage wiedermal schlechtes Wetter und ich hoffe dass mein Loch nicht zu sehr absäuft (ich überlege ob ich ihm nicht einen Namen geben sollte, andere haben Autos mit Namen, ich hätte dann ein Loch das Klarissa heissen könnte, oder Horst, oder vielleicht Samson, oder Angie, oder...).

Habe mit Baumarktfolie schon mal gesichert, hätte allerdings besser die Billigschutzfolie von NG genommen, die wäre groß genug gewesen für die ganze Grube. 

Bis zum nächsten mal,

Andreas


----------



## Andreas P. (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Sooo. 
Ein kurzer Stand der Dinge:

Habe die letzten Tage fleißig an meinem Loch gewerkelt und liefere nun ein paar aktuelle Aufnahmen.

Habe das Teichprofil, vor allem im Tiefbereich mit Magerbeton bewährt, da ich sehr steinigen, lehmigen Boden habe.
Damit mir dieser nicht zu sehr aufweicht diese (Not-) Lösung, wir haben derzeit immer wieder mal heftige Gewitter und da hat das schon seinen Sinn.

Die Höhen/Überläufte habe ich mit alten Pflastersteinen festgelegt (ganz schöne Denksportaufgabe) und stabil angekeilt (ebenfalls mit Beton).

Ich habe den Höchststand des Teiches an zwei Stellen 1,5cm abfallen lassen, damit bei Starkregen an eben diesen Stellen das Wasser in den Ufergraben austritt.
Der Ufergraben (Sumpfzone) ist durchgehend 3 cm niedriger damit nährstoffreiches Wasser nicht in den Teich gelangt.
Auch der Ufergraben hat 3 Überläufe, die wiederum 1,5 cm niedriger liegen.

Im Schluss bedeuted dies, dass der Wasserspiegel 4-5 cm unter dem Dammbereich liegt (liegen sollte  ).

 

Der Damm, hier mit dem Durchbruch für den NG-Schacht, wird mit Natursteinen aus dem nahen Bach belegt.

 

Hinten im Bild (vielmehr unter der Schubkarre) der Schacht für die Pumpe und den vorhandenen Druckfilter, der aber nur bei Bedarf betrieben werden soll. 


Mit Grüßen aus dem Allgäu,

Andreas


----------



## jojo1975 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas,
ich finde das "Loch" wirklich schön, ist schon fast ein Kunstwerk.... schon fast zu schade um Teichfolie reinzulegen 

Nee, im Ernst wenn Du so weitermachst wird das bestimmt ein absolut geiler Teich !  


Gruss aus Burkina Faso 
Alex


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas.

Du bist gut voran gekommen. 

Könntest Du aber mal etwas größere Bilder einstellen? 
Man erkennt leider nur wenig Details...
So 800x800 und max. 244kB dürfen die Bilder ruhig sein.


----------



## Andreas P. (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo, hier nochmal die Bilder etwas größer, vielleicht ist das jezt besser :beeten:

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

 wau,..
bin immer begeistert, wenn andere mit Laser-Wasserwaage oder Schlauchwaage,.. alles sofort auf einem Niveau hinbekommen,..
ich nicht  ich muss immer Stück für Stück arbeiten,.. aber geht auch,..

weisst du schon, wie du den Übergang von der Terrasse zur Teichfolie machst,.. (da wo man das Drainagerohr noch "ahnen" kann.

mfG. Micha


----------



## Andreas P. (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> weisst du schon, wie du den Übergang von der Terrasse zur Teichfolie machst



räusper,hüstel.
Aäääh, ja klar!
 :__ nase

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat. 

Habe derzeit verschiedene Ideen hierzu, bin noch nicht ganz sicher welche nu umgesetzt werden wird.

Andreas


----------



## Andreas P. (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine Frage zur Technik.
Wie schon mal angesprochen habe ich besagten Druckfilter.
Diesen wollte ich eigentlich nur bei Bedarf zuschalten (Bypass), nun hat der NG-Berater meiner Wahl gesagt dass die nichts bringe.
Begründung:
im Filter befindliche Wunschbakterien würden nicht überleben wenn ich diesen immer wieder ausschalte!

Soll ich nun wirklich die komplette Wasserbewegung durch den Druckfilter laufen lassen?

Oder ist das nicht wirklich so tragisch?!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas,

der NG-Berater hat insofern recht, dass die Bakis über Nacht in arge Atemnot kommen - ihnen geht nämlich der Sauerstoff aus.
Du hast damit also auf Dauer nur einen mechanischen Filter...


----------



## Andreas P. (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hmmm, ich gehe ja in meiner Euphorie davon aus, dass ich ein gutes Gleichgewicht im Teichgefüge hinbekomme, baue schließlich mit großem Filterteich und habe nur wenig Fischbesatz (bis gar keinen).

Macht es wirklich Sinn diesen blöden Filter rund um die Uhr mitlaufen zu lassen?
Vielleicht baue ich einfach einen Bypass und schaue was der Teich bzw. die Wasserqualität macht, sollte es wirklich nötig sein, kann man das "Ding" ja dann immer noch zuschalten, oder? 

Aus dem Allgäu, Andreas


----------



## Andreas P. (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Es gibt mich noch!
Wow, ganz schön viel Arbeit. das Loch!
Bin ein ganzes Stück weiter:
Folie liegt, Verbundmatte und Technik auch schon (letzteres natürlich noch nicht komplett).
Habe die Verbundmatte eingeschlemmt und den Damm (mit ZS-Schacht) vermauert.
Bin jetzt einige Tage am Brenner (Südtirol) und liefere dann bald neue Bilder.

Allen eine Gute Zeit.Bis dann.


----------



## Andreas P. (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

So hier die versprochenen Bilder:

nachdem nun die Grube soweit geglättet wurde (Sand und Beton) kam zuerst das Vlies 900 hinein:

 

Ordnung ist das halbe Leben, daher:

 

danach schnell noch die Folie rein:

 

und ein bisschen an den Falten rumgefummelt:

 

danach dann die Verbundmatte mit einem wirklich übelriechendem Kleber draufgepappt (punktuell, was für eine Sch..ssarbeit):

 
(Hier übrigens der Anschluß zur Terasse)

den Zielsaugschacht gesetzt (auf Vlies natürlich) und den Dammdurchbruch mit einem Stück Folie getrennt:

 

mit Steinen vom Aushub vermauert:

 

das alles (was an Verbundmatte noch so rumliegt) noch schön eingeschlemmt (mit Zugabe von Farbpigment, von dem aber wesentlich mehr benötigt würde als ich hineingegeben habe):

 

den Höhenversatz am Filterteich mit ein paar Steinen vermauert

 

und schon ist Urlaub angesagt, nämlich die bereits erwähnte Woche am Brenner.

Mittlerweile bin ich ja wieder zurück und der Teich war schon einmal bis 10 cm unter Höchststand vollgelaufen, kein Wunder bei dem Regen die letzten Tage.
Heute habe ich noch die Mauer fertiggestellt und Morgen möchte ich den Skimmer stellen.

Wenn der Wasserstand in unseren Bächen wieder zurückgegangen ist, hol´ ich noch den Belag für den Damm, aber dazu später mehr.

Bilder folgen.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Allgäu,

Andreas


----------



## Annett (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas.

Du kommst ja ordentlich voran! 

Was mich interessieren würde: Wo ist denn da die Kapillarsperre?


----------



## Andreas P. (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas.
> 
> 
> Was mich interessieren würde: Wo ist denn da die Kapillarsperre?



Die ist zwischen Verbundmatte und Vlies.
Letzteres ist auf Wasserseite der Folie über eine Schiene umgeschlagen.
(siehe Bild):

 

Die Terasse liegt auch ordentlich höher als der Wasserstand, das Vlies möchte ich noch einsanden (soll wie ein Sandstrand aussehen, bin auch gespannt ob das klappt)

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Annett (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas.

Das mit der Schiene hatte ich mir schon so gedacht. 

Ich kenne die Verbundmatte leider nicht aus eigener Bauerfahrung. Deshalb hoffe ich, dass weder sie, noch der evtl. einzubringende Mörtel einen Docht mit den Fugen der Steinkante bilden kann....


----------



## Andreas P. (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Annett.
Das hoffe ich ebenfalls :beeten


----------



## expresser (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas,
wenn sich die Verbundmatte gänzlich innerhalb der Folie befindet sehe ich kein Problem aber wenn sie von innen nach aussen geht ist die Gefahr groß dass ein Docht entsteht (wie Annett schon schreibt). Jetzt lässt es sich noch leicht ändern.
Hab´deine Beschreibung nicht verstanden und kann es auf dem Bild nicht erkennen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Zur Schiene,..

d.h. das Wasser ist immer tiefer als die Löcher von der Schiene woll ??

Ich habe das auch so gemacht (man sieht bei mir auch, dass das Wasser etwas in den Mörtel der Verbundmatte zieht)
sind aber nur 2-3cm...
(allerdings geht das bei mir ca. 20cm hoch (über Wasseroberfläche),..
habe das "braun" eingesandet..

sieht im Bau so aus... [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/50/]siehe LINK[/URL]
wie es fertig aussieht,.. siehe am aktuellem Bau-Ende


mfG. Micha


----------



## Andreas P. (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Zusammen,
endlich mal wieder etwas Resonanz, dachte schon es will niemand mehr mit mir spielen 

Ja, die Verbundmatte ist komplett innerhalb der Folie und der Wasserstand ist ca. 5cm unter den Löchern der Schrauben.
Das sollte doch so klappen, oder?

Habe mir vorgenommen Morgen und Übermorgen die Brücke in Angriff zu nehmen und dann fehlt noch der Sitzplatz über´m Pumpenschacht und der Sand für Filterteich und schon heisst´s: "Wasser marsch!" Bin schon ganz aufgeregt!!

Bilder folgen, bis dann.

Andreas


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*



Andreas P. schrieb:


> Ja, die Verbundmatte ist komplett innerhalb der Folie und der Wasserstand ist ca. 5cm unter den Löchern der Schrauben.
> Das sollte doch so klappen, oder?



yeep,.. 

bei Starkregen wird es gerne auch mal mehr,.. war zumindest so bei mir,.. macht ja nix,... dann ist derTeich halt mal voller und etwas "überlaufen"
wäre ja o.k.

PS: habe auch an zwei Stellen extra Überläufte eingebaut (1 x im Hauptteich,  1x im Ufergraben,..)
Der im Hauptteich sollte höher liegen,.. (damit kein Wasser aus dem Uferbereich zurück in den Hauptteich fliesst).

Was die Löcher in der Folie wegen der Leiste angeht,..
sohat man bei NG geschrieben (auf der Forumsseite), wenn man die Löcher der Schrauben auch noch mit Silikon zusätzlich abdichtet, dass die
Leiste (Löcher) sogar unter der Wasseroberfläche sein dürften,..

Da die Verbundmatte hinten eine Folie hat, gibt es zur eigentlichen Teichfolie sicherlich immer eine kleine Kapilarwirkung,..
(diese Trägerfolie von der Verbundmatte ist ja aber eh total durchlöchert),..

alles wird gut,.. immer her mit den Bildern,.. und bei Fragen einfach fragen,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Andreas P. (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Micha (Vespabesitzer),

ja ich habe 3 Überläufe in der Sumpfzone und auch 3 im Hauptteich (diese liegen knapp über der Höhe der Ufergrabenabläufe), die sichern dass kein nährstoffreiches Wasser in den Hauptteich zurückfließt und sorgen zudem für einen kontrollierten Ablauf wenn der Teich wirklich mal übervoll wird. 

Gestern ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass mein Filterteich noch keinen Überlauf hat aua), dies würde dazu führen, dass das Wasser aus dem Filterteich bei Starkregen in den Hauptteich läuft. Das wäre eher doof. 
Kann dies ab er leicht beheben, da ich ja eine Kalksteinmauer habe, bei der ich nur einige Fugen oder einen Stein entfernen muß. Werde ich noch nachholen.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Allgäu,
Andreas


----------



## Redlisch (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*



Andreas P. schrieb:


> Gestern ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass mein Filterteich noch keinen Überlauf hat aua), dies würde dazu führen, dass das Wasser aus dem Filterteich bei Starkregen in den Hauptteich läuft. Das wäre eher doof.
> Kann dies ab er leicht beheben, da ich ja eine Kalksteinmauer habe, bei der ich nur einige Fugen oder einen Stein entfernen muß. Werde ich noch nachholen.
> 
> Andreas



Wenn es dem NG-Prinzip gebaut ist kann dieses garnicht passieren, das der Wasserstand im Filterteich* immer* niedriger ist als im Teich selber. Sonst würde die ZST nicht funktionieren ...


Axel (der gerade alleine sein Blockbohlenhaus mit Anbau zum Teich schleppt {seit 8 Uhr})


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

uuppps,..

wollte gerade das gleiche antworten wie Axel,..

Füllstand ist immer niederiger ODER gleich,.. (wenn die Pumpe nicht oder nur schwach läuft)...

Natürlich, muss dann im ZST Kasten immer ein Schieber auch offen sein...
(dann läuft "theoretisch" auch Wasser zurück)... aber ich habe NIE alle Schieber gleichzeitig zu.

und,. dass ein Starkregen mehr Wasser einbringt, wie die Pumpe im Filtergraben abpumpt wäre schon enorm..

mfG.


----------



## Andreas P. (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Zusammen,
ja schon, aber ich dachte es ist besser wenn das Wasser vom Filterteich nicht zurückdrückt, das würde doch bedeuten, dass nährstoffreiches Wasser zurücktransportiert würde?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Vespabesitzer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

passiert nicht,.. 

a.) Läuft (normalerweise) die Pumpe immer, dadurch ist der Wasserstand im Filtergraben immer 2-5cm niedriger..
b.) wenn es (stark) regnet,.. läuft ja in beiden Teichteilen neues Wasser rein,.. (und die Hauptteichfläche ist ja eh größer)


zu a.) je nach Teich und Filterkombination, gibt es Filtergräben die nur im Interval-Betrieb laufen (1/2 pumpen. 1/2h Pause)
ich persönlich finde ein Dauerbetrieb mit einer "schwächeren Pumpe" aber besser,..

mfG Micha,..  das wird schon


----------



## Andreas P. (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

HalliHallo,
Endspurt ist angesagt.
Möchten Pflanzen kaufen, folgendes wäre in näherer Auswahl:

Sumpfzone:
__ Iris, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Blutweiderich, Primel, __ Rohrkolben (klein und in extra Vlies), Bachnelkenw., __ Sumpfdotterblume, Palmwurz, Zyperngras, Tannenwurz, Nadelsimse, Funkie, Kreuzkraut, bl. Mimulus;

Filterteich: __ Wasserpest, ...? (Wir hatten noch von obiger Liste welche hierfür gedacht, aber ich weiß nimmer welche.)

Hauptteich: 1 Seerose (kleinwüchsig)

Was meint Ihr?

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Annett (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas.

Hier scheinen die Pflanzenfragen eher unter zu gehen. 

Primel und Funkie sind nichts für die Sumpfzone.... die gehen Dir bei zuviel Wasser ein.
Was ist bitte "Palmwurz" und "Tannenwurz"?
Und Kreuzkraut als Sumpfpflanze? 


Schau doch mal in die interaktive Pflanzenliste von Werner. Nicht dass Du ungeeignete Pflanzen aussuchst und dann enttäuscht bist, wenn sie eingehen.


----------



## Andreas P. (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Danke, wird gemacht.
Diese Pflanzliste ist vom "Teichbauprofi" erstellt worden (davon gibt´s ja scheinbar überall welche)

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas,..

bin gerade nur per UMTS Handy online, daher nur kurz,..

das A und O sind schon die Pflanzen im Filtergraben,..
Da gehört auf jedenfall, __ Hechtkraut, Pfeilblatt  etc. zu,..

ich habe das Filtergrabensortiment von NG gekauft,.. und noch ein paar Pflanzen "nachgerüstet"

was alles dabei war, habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand, aber der Ufergraben sieht toll aus,..
(__ Wasserpest ist eher was "langweiliges Unterwasser",.. __ Hornkraut etc...

Hast du den NG Katalog oder brauchst du jetzt eine weitere Liste ??  

mfG.


----------



## Andreas P. (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,..
> 
> 
> Hast du den NG Katalog oder brauchst du jetzt eine weitere Liste ??
> ...





Danke, ich habe das NG Sortiment für den Filtergraben schon bestellt, habe auch den Katalog und werde eine Liste erarbeiten.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andreas P. (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*



Bald wird befüllt!


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Vergiß den __ Kalmus nicht, der zieht richtig Nährstoffe

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Andreas P. (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo zusammen. 

*Habe fertig! *

Naja, fast. 

Es muß noch der Quellstein gesetzt werden, mache ich die Tage.

Hier aber schon ein paar neue Aufnahmen:

 

Oben: die Brücke mit Blick Richtung Hauszufahrt, der Damm ist noch mit einem Vlies gesichert, damit die Ufermattensaat nicht weggeregnet wird.

 

Blick in die Gegenrichtung: vom Hof zur Terrasse und zum Zwetschgenbaum, der im Herbst ja noch einige Meter zur Seite gewichen ist. Hat im scheinbar nicht geschadet, er trägt mal wieder fleißig Früchte!

 

Hier der Sitzplatz für entspannte Zeiten in der Abendsonne, zur Straße hin mit einem geschwungenen Paravent aus Lärchenholz als Sichtschutz. 
Unter einer Klappe in der Terrasse befindet sich der Pumpenschacht.

 

Der Damm mit Brücke (darunter versteckt sich der ZS-Schacht), die Steine habe ich im nahem Fluß gesammelt. Links Filterteich, rechts Hauptteich.

Laut FFW, die den Teich befüllt haben, schätzungsweise 20 000l Fassungsvermögen (genaueres "auslitern" war nicht machbar, leider).

Alle Wasserstände wie im Bilderbuch (Schulterklopf) und kein Wasserverlust

Pflanzenkauf hat Teicheigner selber in die Hand genommen, mal sehen.

Wir haben den Teich geimpft und es wuselt schon überall, Wasserschnecken leben nach 14 Tagen immer noch, __ Molche wurden nicht mehr gesehen, eine Kröte ist schon eingewandert, __ Libellen und allerlei Insekten sind ebenfalls schon hier. Witzig, muß ich mir selber unbedingt auch bauen, aber größer, viel größer.......


----------



## katja (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

also andreas, ich muss sagen.....KOMPLIMENT!! 
gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut 
besonders das plätzchen mit dem liegestuhl, da würde ich auch gern faulenzen 
zeig auf jeden fall wieder bilder, wenn alles schön angewachsen ist und grünt, ja?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

  Besonders Holz , Stein und Wasser sind immer 3 Klasse Elemente,..

Hebt man die kleine Brücke an, wenn man an den ZST Kasten muss, oder nur 3-4 Bretter??

Schöne Steine habt ihr da in den Bergen in euren Flüssen,..
bei uns in NRW wollte man für 4m^² für eine Trockenmauer 600 Euro haben :crazy

doch, sieht gut aus,.. klar ein paar Feinheiten hat man immer,..  (Folienabschluss auf Hofeinfahrtseite, Leistenabschluss bei der kleinen Liegefläche unten an der Sägekannte)

Hast du den Skimmer schon einmal laufen lassen, dann senkt sich der Wasserstand im Filtergraben schon noch einige cm...

 also,.. wann geht Projekt ZWO in die Startphase 

PS: mich würden auch noch ein paar Bilder vom Filtergraben interessieren,..
(da hast du die Verrohrung auch schön versteckt gelöst) und die Folie scheint auch komplett unter Steinen zu verschwinden...

mfG.


----------



## Andreas P. (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

@ vespabesitzer:

Ja, die Brücke hat eine eigene Klappe für die Regelung der Schieber.

Folie ist noch nicht ganz angepasst, da will ich noch etwas warten und diese dann gänzlich "verschwinden " lassen.

Abschluss Terrasse (gutes Auge!): da kommt noch ein Lochblech ran, das die Unterkonstruktion versteckt.

Ja, der Wasserstand im Filtergraben fällt ordentlich, aber dann ergibt sich mehr "Sandstrand", ist O.K.!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Echt stark, 

sieht super aus, Respekt 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## toschbaer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas,

sieht ganz wunderschön aus!!

schulterklopf 

LG 
Friedhelm


----------



## Annett (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas.


Das schaut super aus!
Und dann nicht mal für sich selbst gebaut..... 

Hast Du vom Bauherren zufällig eine Gesamtkosten- und/oder -arbeitsstundenschätzung? 
Würde mich nur mal so interessieren.


----------



## Andreas P. (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Danke für die Blumen 

Die Kosten sind für mich derzeit schwer abzuschätzen, würde mich aber selbst sehr interressieren, mal sehen ob der Bauherr mal ein paar Zahlen ausspuckt.

Bis dahin, liebe Grüße, Andreas


----------



## Andreas P. (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

So.

Hier mal eine ungefähre Kosten- und Zeitschätzung:

Arbeitszeit (inkl Eigenleistung) ca.: 250 Std.

Bagger ca.: 8 Std.

Materialkosten komplett ca.: 7000,-€ 
(zugegeben: nur vom Feinsten, hier könnte man sicher noch allerhand sparen!)

That´s it, i think 

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Allgäu, wer möchte beitragen?*

Hallo Andreas.

Da ist ja einiges an Stunden und Geld zusammen gekommen. 

Aber Teichbau ist nicht billig und es soll ja schließlich lange halten. 


Danke für die Aufstellung.


----------

